# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ATMEL mikrokontrolieri

## signesss

Vai, kās var pastāstīt, kā iedalās mikrokontrolieri, zinu, ka ir kaut kāds RISC arhitektūra, es vēlētos zināt kā vēl iedalās un ar ko tie katrs viens no otra atšķiras? Vai kāds var palīdzēt, lūdzu!   ::

----------


## dmd

ja runa iet tieši par atmeļiem, tad man liekas viņi visi ir RISC
RISC - recuded instruction set computer - risc procesori saprot mazāku skaitu komandu.

----------


## signesss

Bet vai, tad nav 2 tipu arhitektūra atmeļiem? RISC un CISC, ja nemalodos   ::

----------


## signesss

Bet kā tad ir pēc Datu un Programmas kopnes izvietojuma Harwarda un Fon’ Neumana arhitektūras, kā tie tiek dalīti, kādās grupās?   ::

----------


## Epis

Reku neliels links par RISC VS CISC aprakstu no stanford universitātes lapas 
http://cse.stanford.edu/class/sophomore ... /risccisc/

Pēc tā raksta sanāk ka CISC ir intel x86 arhitektūra un tad laikam atmel 80C51 mikrokontrollieris arī būs ar to CISC arhitektūru.

Vēl ir tādi termini saistībā ar pročiem SIMD, VLIW, un MIMD 
neliels apraksts ir šeit http://cobweb.ecn.purdue.edu/~hankd/CARPVIEW/Index.html

----------


## signesss

A vai, kāds var vispār pareizi nodefinēt vārdu mikrokontrolieris???

----------


## Vikings

Wiki un Google nepalīdz?  :: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcontroller

----------


## Velko

Gūgle var

Katrā gadījumā - ir *mikrokontrolieris* un *mikroprocesors*.

Procesorus var klasificēt pēc daudz un dažādām pazīmēm, piem: RISC/CISC, Harward / Fon’ Neuman, utt...

Kontrolieris ir "viss vienā" - procesors, atmiņa, I/O, utt. - vienā mikroshēmā.

----------


## marizo

kontrolieris ir tas, kas kontrolē, vai RS tramvajā ir kompostrētas biļetītes, bet nu mums māca kontrollers - tas, kas kaut ko vada, kontrolē.  ::

----------


## Velko

Apskatījos iekš http://www.termini.lv/ - un tiešām kontrolleris  :: 

Man visu laiku tas izklausījās kā pa tiešo no angļu val. pārnests žargons, līdzīgi kā programmers, kompjūters vai nelaimīgais "kapacitātors"  :: 

Būtībā jau tie, kas kāpj tramvajos un prasa 2 latus arī nodarbojas ar kontrolēšanu.

----------

